# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Brandend maagzuur voorgoed stoppen

## Healtylifestyle

Mijn naam is Martijn Zeilstra en ik heb 8 jaar lang aan brandend maagzuur geleden en waarschijnlijk net als jij, was ik het zat om constant maagzuur tabletten te moeten in nemen en alsmaar weer terug te moeten vallen naar dit soort laatste ‘reddingsmiddelen’. 

Die 8 jaren hebben mij het leven letterlijk zuur gemaakt, tot ik hier eindelijk een oplossing voor vond.

Sindsdien heb ik vele mensen geholpen met het voorgoed stoppen van hun brandend maagzuur.
Begin vandaag jouw stappenplan:
http://bit.ly/1oQ7yjd

----------

